# Goldfarbe



## viellärmumnichts (14. November 2004)

hi,
ich bin auf der Suche nach einer metallisch wirkenden Goldfarbe. Die Farbe sollte zum drucken geignet sein. Es gab hier zwar schon ein paar Beiträge zum Thema, das war aber nicht so der Farbton der mir vorschwebte. Sind metallische Farben für den Druck überhaupt möglich?
Ich wäre auch an Silberfarbe interressiert. 


______________________________
yohoo....und ne Buddle voll Rum!


----------



## Markus Kolletzky (14. November 2004)

viellärmumnichts hat gesagt.:
			
		

> Sind metallische Farben für den Druck überhaupt möglich?
> Ich wäre auch an Silberfarbe interressiert.


Also beim Druck von Chromfarben wirst Du nicht umhin kommen, auf teure Sonderfarben
zurückgreifen zu müssen. Ob sich wirklich für den privaten Gebrauch lohnt, 
möchte ich anzweifeln.

Zur Umsetzung: Schau Dir beispielsweise mal Martin Schaefers Chrom-Video-Tutorial an.
Beim Einfärben Deines Objektes kannst Du zum Beispiel für Gold ein sattes Gelb benutzen.


----------

